# When Aragorn and Arwen die, will they be together in eternity??



## Remnant (Feb 24, 2003)

I know this may be a dumb question. 

Arwen wants to be mortal and live her life with Aragorn. It is so beautiful the way he wrote the appendixes I wish he had incorportated it into the book.

She doesn't go to the undying lands, so she won't see her family ever again. 
But when Aragorn dies .. and she dies of grief; will they be together in eternity?

I always feel when she is telling him that she has made her chioce, that the one thing Elrond doesn't understand is that Arwen wants to ALWAYS be with Aragorn ??? 

It is like her saying to Aragorn: "Your people will be my people; your God will be my God!!" 
I know they all have ERU; but aren't elves a higher state then man?
And that's why it hurts Elrond to lose her forever!! Am I correct; or is this my dreaming past to how I would have written it?


----------



## Celebthôl (Feb 24, 2003)

No you are correct, but on some level man are better than Elves i.e. they have the gift of Ilúvatar, they are not bound to the earth etc.

Yes she will spend enertity (or until the last battle) with Aragorn seeing as she becomes human, and no she doesnt see her family again....guh the things people do for love


----------



## Remnant (Feb 24, 2003)

Thank you celebthol ... sorry I made a new thread for this, but I didn't know quite where to ask the question.


----------



## Celebthôl (Feb 24, 2003)

well this does deserve its own thread, dont worry about it


----------



## Ithrynluin (Feb 24, 2003)

They will be together forever, that is the biggest reason why Arwen chose to be mortal. Both their souls will leave the circles of the world and will go wherever men's souls are destined to go.


----------



## Elf Goddess (Feb 24, 2003)

yeah i think so


----------



## Goldberry (Feb 24, 2003)

When you read the appendix, Arwen is having doubts about life after death with Aragorn. It is he, at the last, who encourages her to believe in eternity together. That is a contrast to the time before he became king, when they became betrothed, when he said he could not see his path clearly and she encouraged him to have faith.


----------



## Niniel (Feb 25, 2003)

Aragorn says:
'We are not bound to the circles of the world, and beyond them is more than memory.'
So he at least is sure that they will see each other again after death.


----------



## Bombadillo (Feb 25, 2003)

or he is just trying to reassure arwen....
never is ever told of what heppens to man... only that their souls left the circles of the world, but that doesnt say much...


----------



## Mirabella (Feb 25, 2003)

I believe I remember from The Simarillion that Men will join the choirs of the Ainur after the Last Battle and the world is remade. It is the Elves whose ultimate fate is not known.


----------



## Niniel (Feb 25, 2003)

> Yet of old the Valar declared to the Elves in Valinor that Men shall join in the Second Music of the Ainur; whereas Ilúvatar has not revealed what he purposes for the Elves after the World's End, and Melkor has not discovered it.


 I guess that's what you mean? 
I don't believe it says clearly where Men are between their death and the end of the world.


----------



## Mirabella (Feb 25, 2003)

No, I guess it doesn't, but it does tell us that there is definately an afterlife for Men.


----------



## BlackCaptain (Feb 25, 2003)

This might get into a religious topic... and fast...


----------

